# JUST GOT TICKETS FOR TOMORROW'S SJ!!!



## philamena (30 July 2012)

Available now! Woo hoo!


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

Nothing showing on mine and I've just been on for the last fifteen minutes!


----------



## philamena (30 July 2012)

I had to try a couple of times and go for £55 rather than £35, but it went through in the end. Good luck!


----------



## Munchkin (30 July 2012)

Ditch the alert thingy and just check the search function on the ticket site - I keep seeing them come up.


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

I've literally been on all day and nothing is coming up. Not even now only dressage tickets that then say not available 

Arggh so annoying


----------



## Munchkin (30 July 2012)

Don't search for 'available only' (can you tell I've been at this for a while?!)


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

I just want normal show jumping tickets for next week, will keep trying. They are up there now but it does nothing when you put them in your basket


----------



## philamena (30 July 2012)

I think they're probably doing a better job of releasing at very short notice at the moment and worrying about how many more to release for next week once they've got the immediate embarrassment sorted for next couple of days. So don't give up!


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

I won't thank you, have the day booked off work just incase


----------



## ChiffChaff (30 July 2012)

More just gone on sale for tomorrow!


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

It doesn't let me go further than the searching for screen been on it for about five minutes


----------



## ChiffChaff (31 July 2012)

http://checker.benmarshinteractive.com/

Maybe try the link on here? It takes you straight to the page


----------



## ChiffChaff (31 July 2012)

I haven'y actually got any yet, but it is reading available. I've been 'requesting tickets' for about 15mins x


----------



## CalllyH (31 July 2012)

Yep me too which is what it's been doing this morning then says none available, think it's time to give up for tonight


----------



## tasel (31 July 2012)

Aaaaargh! I can get some, but can't just go due to work...


----------



## tasel (31 July 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Yep me too which is what it's been doing this morning then says none available, think it's time to give up for tonight
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure? It lets me buy them...


----------



## CalllyH (31 July 2012)

Nope definatley won't!!


----------



## ChiffChaff (31 July 2012)

I've got them in my basket, and then it does that thing where you have to wait for them to be reserved for you. It's been on this page for about 20 mins now! I'm kind of hopeful x


----------



## CalllyH (31 July 2012)

It's been doing that all day though to me then says not available after ages bad times


----------



## ChiffChaff (31 July 2012)

Oh poo! x


----------



## madmav (31 July 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Nope definatley won't!!
		
Click to expand...

It is the most random site ever. I tried three times in the initial bid for tickets. Nada. Then suddenly the other day got one for dressage. Have now been trying for athletics. Like you, it lures me in for endless minutes, then I don't get the ones I've asked for. Now it's just pricey ones left. Cannot afford!


----------

